# Demise of the Triple



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

What does the "demise of the triple" mean for tandems?

I am thinking of an experiment with a compact double (46/30) on a triple crank...maybe one of those new 12-32 ten speed road cassettes...and SRAM shifters...

Any thoughts?


----------



## rdtompki (Nov 28, 2008)

A 46-12 doesn't give you much of a top end tandem-wise. If you and your stoker are real spinners this may work, but with a big tailwind or any downhill over 3-4% (less if your "young") you could spin right out of that combination. 46-12 will get you to 27 mph or so at 90 rpm and with a tailwind even old folk will hit that in a heartbeat; forget even having to pedal downhill


----------



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

I have got a 39-53 on my tandem with a 12-25 10s cassette. I really like the combination. We hardly use the 39, but when things get a bit steeper you will use it.


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

We hardly used anything below 1,6 (38/24) and now I'm going to try a single 53 in the front and a wide cassette in the rear (max 32). Big rings and cogs is better for the wear too. A 34 in the rear is possible too but I had an unused cassette lying. I'm happy to get rid of the front mech. Earlier we had a 38-24 as our lowest ratio.
46-12 sounds to little I think.

btw; Sweden is fairly flat!


----------

